# Found out i haven been cheated on for the past YR



## scillabr (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi...


I have a really long story and im gonna try to cut as much as i can.

I have been in a relationship for 9 yrs and for the past 3 yrs I had to move to another country for work .

I would fly back when i could but i stayed away for an intire yr this past yr . I found out that my gf cheated on me with another woman ( co worker ) who has 3 kids with 3 diff guyz and it was also engaged to the father of the youngest. 

They been seein eachother when the babys dad is out on the weekends . The girl she was seein is 31 , cant drive and dont go anywhere so my gf used to go to their house and in case he got home she would run to the back door. My gf has told me she gave oral sex to the girl but the girl never did anything to her . the girl claimes she never did that before and dont know how so ...never did .

I found emails of the two saying i love you etc...etc... etc... when i came back home . But when i got here my gf said she never loved the girl that she only did this coz she missed me and coz the girl was giving to her what i wasnt at the time .

She said she loved me and was gonna stop seeing the girl , she even changed jobs to prove to me it was me who she wanted . But the girl kept asking my gf to call her and i recently found out that my gf was talking to her on the phone still while she was at work .

She claimes she girl was treating to tell me everything and her and that no1 ever left her so my gf was calling her just so she wouldnt call me started more fights


I really dont know what to do !!! I have all thses emails from the girl and i could ruin her life like she did mine but im afraid that her bf is gonna go after my gf....her fiancee is crazy and would prob hurt her .

Im 25 yrs old and my gf is 31...she cheated on me with a 31 yrs old co worker .

I love her and i can tell she loves me . I just dont understand why she would still talk to the girl on the pnone .

Can u guyz please help me....should i just leave her ?


----------



## manchild (Nov 9, 2009)

wait first off, you were 16 (sixteen) when you started this relationship?


----------

